# volet (formulaire)



## sevriv2001

context is an internship agreement / article relating to intern involved in a workplace accident > The company needs to fill out an accident declaration and send the "volet des soins" to the intern. Is there an equivalent in English for "volet", does it just mean "form". I guess the accident declaration includes different forms and one is the "healthcare form"?
Many thanks for your help


----------



## jetset

Si le formulaire est un _duplicate_, je dirais "copy" pour chaque exemplaire.
Mais si les pages sont différentes selon les destinaraires, "part".


----------



## sevriv2001

merci jetset, mais je ne sais pas à quoi ressemble une déclaration d'accident!
Dans le doute il vaut peut être mieux indiquer "the healthcare part"?


----------



## Itisi

' section'?


----------



## jetset

Une section (que le formulaire soit papier ou éléctronique) fait référence à une partie d'une page.
Le terme "volet" a tendance à disparaître au profit de "exemplaire" (ex: page 1 "Exemplaire client", page 2 "Exemplaire [entreprise X]").
Peut-être en disant "Please return page x (healthcare part)" ?


----------



## Kecha

Like most sécurité sociale forms, the "accident du travail" form is in several "volets", several pages, meant for different people (and you can find plenty of examples in Google images by the way).
Accident du travail ou de trajet : formalités et déclaration


> Lorsqu'un salarié est victime d'un accident du travail ou de trajet, il dispose de 24 heures pour vous en avertir. Il doit vous préciser le lieu, les circonstances de l'accident et l'identité du ou des témoins éventuels. Afin de faire constater les lésions éventuelles, il doit aussi rapidement consulter un médecin qui établira alors un certificat médical initial.
> 
> *Le salarié transmet ensuite les volets 1 et 2 de ce certificat à sa caisse d'assurance maladie et conserve le volet 3. En cas d'arrêt de travail, il vous adresse le volet 4, intitulé « certificat d'arrêt de travail ».*



There is no "volet" called "de soins" though, it's just numbered.
I think they got mixed up with "feuille de soins", the forms the doctor had to fill before the era of the carte vitale, and that you had to send to the sécu for the reimbursement.

According to Ameli, the thing the employer has to give the employee is a « Feuille d’accident du travail ou de maladie professionnelle » (formulaire S 6201): https://www.ameli.fr/sites/default/files/formualires/190/s6201.pdf


----------



## sevriv2001

Thanks to all, so if there is no volet "de soins", we can say that there is a part/page intended for the intern regarding healthcare.. maybe I can turn it that way : the company sends to the intern the part relating to healthcare?


----------



## Itisi

'the form'?


----------



## sevriv2001




----------



## jetset

La notion de volet implique que c'est une page spécifique du formulaire qu'il faut retourner, je ne dis pas que "form" ne convient pas, mais on perd en précision.


----------



## Itisi

'healthcare form' ? 
'form relating to healthcare' ?


----------



## sevriv2001

thanks to all for your help, i ended up with : the form of the report relating to healthcare


----------



## Itisi

*sevriv*, I don't think it's necessary to add those words.  A form is something you fill in with information!


----------



## sevriv2001




----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec jetset pour ce qui est de la précision. C'est _formulaire _que je traduirais par _form._

Dans le cas d'un formulaire en plusieurs « volets » : Comme ici.  





> Les volets 1 et 2 sont adressés directement par le praticien sous 24 heures à l’organisme dont dépend la victime (article L.441-6 du
> Code de la sécurité sociale).
> Le volet 3 et le « certificat d'arrêt de travail » sont à remettre à la victime
> 
> Volet 3, à conserver
> par la victime
> (à apporter lors de
> chaque consultation)


 Moi j'aurais dit :  _healthcare sheet.  _Il est d'ailleurs écrit _feuille_ sur l'autre exemple que Kecha a mis en lien.


----------



## Itisi

Pour moi, 'a sheet' est une feuille, ou une feuille qui contient déjà de l'information, alors que 'a form' est un formulaire qu'on remplit. SI le fait que ce soit un 'volet' est important, il faudrait mettre 'section'... Mais je ne suis pas du tout experte en paperasseries, et je m'avance peut-être trop...


----------



## Kecha

En général les "volets" de la sécu sont empilés, on rempli le premier et ça se copie sur ceux du dessous, ensuite on les détache les uns des autres (ils sont collés par le haut) pour les donner aux bonnes personnes.

Ce qui me turlupine c'est la partie "soins" (healthcare), ça ne regarde que le patient et son médecin, l'employeur n'a pas à la voir (par exemple, sur un arrêt maladie classique, la case où le médecin décrit les motifs médicaux ne se transfère pas sur le volet à donner à l'employeur, c'est du secret médical, ça ne le regarde pas).
Je ne vois donc vraiment pas ce que cette employeur ferait à donner une feuille de "soins" à un stagiaire ??


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Pour moi, 'a sheet' est une feuille, ou une feuille qui contient déjà de l'information, alors que 'a form' est un formulaire qu'on remplit.


 Pour moi aussi. Tout ce que je dis c'est que c'est _formulaire_ que je traduirais par _form_. 
_
Volet _me fait plus penser à_ feuille(t)/sheet_ qu'à _formulaire/form_.   En fait je dis _sheet_  là ou d'autres diraient peut-être _page. _
Comme dans : _ Healtchare information sheet.   _Mais bon, ce n'était qu'une suggestion.  __


----------



## sevriv2001

hi everyone and thanks for the interesting suggestions.
So to sum up the article relates to the accident report (déclaration d'accident) which is filled in and signed by the company. The company sends to the intern the form relating to healthcare. Does that make sense?


----------



## Kecha

I think it does.
Actually, re-reading the form I posted in #6, I noticed the third page is "récapitulatif des soins et fournitures", which the employee/patient has to give to doctors/pharmacists for them to write down every spending related to the accident. So the company would have to give it to the employee first.
Although why the _convention de stage_ explains what is already written on the _sécu _forms (and to which companies are used to anyway) is a bit beyond me...


----------



## sevriv2001

ok thanks Kecha!


----------



## Nicomon

Kecha said:


> I noticed the third page is "récapitulatif des soins et fournitures", which the employee/patient has to give to doctors/pharmacists for them to write down every spending related to the accident.


 And that's what I called a "_sheet_". 

I wonder what you'd write if you had to translate _formulaire_ and _volet_ in the same sentence ?   Would you really write  _form_ twice?


----------



## sevriv2001

Hello Nicomon, if I had to translate _formulaire_ and _volet_ in the same sentence : the accident report form is filled in by the company ...the sheet/part relating to healthcare is given to the intern


----------



## Nicomon

That makes sense to my non native ears.


----------



## sevriv2001




----------



## gpa47

[...]

Hi, [...] can you also suggest a translation for "volet" in Birth certificates from Francophone Africa?  

Every declaration of birth has a "volet" number. The volet number 1 is called "souche." I understand the function of the souche (it is retained by the Registry) but do not know how to translate volet; it is not "page" since there is also a page number. Is it a copy? and for souche, should I simply say "stub"? Thanks

Moderator note: This question has been moved here from a related discussion on terms for forms: souche (formulaire)


----------



## SolangeC

This term is consistently used in francophone African documentation, such as on birth & marriage certificates. Usually it simply states "volet # 1/2/3 etc. (à remettre au déclarant". I see this term can mean "tab" or "stub", as in a tear-off section, but when I run across documents using this term, it doesn't appear to be on a tear-off section. I have used "sheet", or "section" to render this term, but now I have doubts. Any clarification, fellow WR translators? Thanks.​


----------



## Cigaloune

Does it mean that there are several copies of the contract? Each copy will be completed, signed and given to a specific person.
Sometimes, " un volet" is only the pages with all the information that the people need to fill in ( not the pages explaining the terms of the contract). Yet, often, we must sign at the bottom of every page to testify that we have read it and that we agree with it. 

Also, there may be different parts in a contract, and these "volets" must be given to different people (ex: employeur, banquier, mairie, assurance maladie, ...)
Volet à remettre à...= copy???/section??? which must be given to...which must be kept by... the bride, the groom...


----------



## ChirpingBird

Dear Solange,
It can be treaky without the exact sentence, but as Cigaloune said, I see it like a “copy” of something.
Does it sound good to you in your context?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Voir aussi :
Volet (dossier)
(volet (sous-groupe))


----------

